# stables :)



## cadar and honey (Apr 14, 2009)

i real want stabbles but we dont have a noth property


----------



## ilovemyhorsies (Mar 9, 2008)

- massive arena with (possibly pvc) white post and rail fencing and shed for jump storage ^ this is the show jumping arena + + fully floodlit + + not sure if to be fully covered...considering it

forgot to say ^ ^


----------



## ilovemyhorsies (Mar 9, 2008)

cadar and honey said:


> i real want stabbles but we dont have a noth property


i've been wanting stables and arenas for a while so i will be really happy if im allowed

i have 33 acres of hills and some flat land

also a creek running through the lower half. theres a whole little paddock of gum trees and logs which im dying to turn into crosscountry jumps x) theres a dam which is connected to about 3 or 4 little creeks with bridges and there is also an island in the centre of the small dam


----------



## neenanina (Apr 14, 2009)

oh i envy you with all that land...

neena.nina
fabfindtoday:disposable nipple covers


----------



## ilovemyhorsies (Mar 9, 2008)

neenanina said:


> oh i envy you with all that land...
> 
> neena.nina
> fabfindtoday:disposable nipple covers


lol

oops X) i forgot i had already posted this once


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

> INSIDE + + + + +
> - large airy stalls with sliding doors and shatterproof glass
> 
> - main entrance and exit with sliding doors




I would not recommend getting sliding doors. For a few reasons.. at my barn, we have sliding doors, and some of them are older, and when they get older they do not work the way they once did. when it gets windy, they blow and smack around. they come off the tracks very easily. and its a pain it the rump to put them back on!! im not sure where you live, but we get TONS of snow here in New York, and when the snow and ice builds up, you can not open them... the list goes on. Up and down sliding doors are MUCH better! and swinging in and out doors are good! but the doors that you slide left and right are not what you think they will be.


but best of luck otherwise!!! i hope you get your dream barn!


----------



## ilovemyhorsies (Mar 9, 2008)

Jillyann said:


> I would not recommend getting sliding doors. For a few reasons.. at my barn, we have sliding doors, and some of them are older, and when they get older they do not work the way they once did. when it gets windy, they blow and smack around. they come off the tracks very easily. and its a pain it the rump to put them back on!! im not sure where you live, but we get TONS of snow here in New York, and when the snow and ice builds up, you can not open them... the list goes on. Up and down sliding doors are MUCH better! and swinging in and out doors are good! but the doors that you slide left and right are not what you think they will be.
> 
> 
> but best of luck otherwise!!! i hope you get your dream barn!


 
well in relation to the snow thing...i live in australia so snow and ice arent much of a problem x)


thanks for the insight though
its always interesting to find out other peoples experiences and opinions


----------



## disposablecamera (Jul 15, 2010)

I live in Aussie too, but am not expecting to get stables till i move out and get my own land, we live in a small town in the kimberly but my mum's not interesting in moving onto a big block of land on the outskirts of town. 

Im really looking forward to moving out and finding my own place but what price's are you expecting to be paying on this dream barn? and how much was your block??

Good luck xx


----------



## haleylvsshammy (Jun 29, 2010)

I have the same question as the above poster. How much are you willing to pay for this? I'm sure you know this, but you aren't asking for something cheap. Your requirements are going to add up really quickly! Good luck though!


----------

